# kvo



## goidf (Sep 5, 2012)

so what exactly is a the drip-rate for KVO?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2012)

I usually just leave it closed, you really don't have to "keep open" venous access. If I had to guess, maybe 25ml/hr.


----------



## goidf (Sep 5, 2012)

A real simple inquiry into a term very often used, but there seems not to be a very good understanding of what exactly (rate-wise) it means...
googleing kvo,  even came across this: http://www.stlouischildrens.org/health-care-professionals/publications/rx-review/no-more-kvo
The thing is, when I next have to take an iv proficiency test, and the instructor asks "what rate is kvo?" what do i answer?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 5, 2012)

"A drop every few seconds to help keep the line patent."

But yes, what usal said. I've normally just got a lock and don't even hang fluids.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

It all depends on what "KVO" means to your agency. I was taught that it's 20ml/hr. Easy to calculate if you're using a 10gtt set. 

Most of the time, unless I am giving meds or a fluid challenge, I just use a saline lock. I've never had one clot off, even during long transports.


----------



## Doczilla (Sep 5, 2012)

30ml/hr for me, also in tintinalli's.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 5, 2012)

If I dig deep into the memory banks I believe it was about 30mls/hr. Here we use locks and don't worry about it. The hospital only flushes a lock a couple of times a day. If we hang fluid it is for a reason and set the rate accordingly.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Sep 5, 2012)

goidf said:


> so what exactly is a the drip-rate for KVO?




I don't count the drip rate.  KVO literally means to Keep Vein Open.  The slowest rate to keep the vein open on an IV is to barely drip at all.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 5, 2012)

Outbac1 said:


> If I dig deep into the memory banks I believe it was about 30mls/hr. Here we use locks and don't worry about it. The hospital only flushes a lock a couple of times a day. If we hang fluid it is for a reason and set the rate accordingly.



Same here

30ml/hr though we just use a lock unless we have a reason to hang.

EDIT: a bag of fliuds, not the pt.


----------



## 18G (Sep 7, 2012)

I've always heard 30-60mL/hr for KVO. It doesn't really make a difference if its 20mL/hr or 40mL/hr in an adult. An infant or neonate is a different story but sounds like your strictly speaking with adults.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 8, 2012)

Outbac1 said:


> If I dig deep into the memory banks I believe it was about 30mls/hr. Here we use locks and don't worry about it. The hospital only flushes a lock a couple of times a day. If we hang fluid it is for a reason and set the rate accordingly.



This


----------

